# Weekend Agility Report: 9 runs, 5 Qs, 1 New Title!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a GReat weekend not a good one. You go Quiz!!!!!!! Congrats on the weekend!!!

Hooch


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wahoo Steph wtg..um Quiz don't you know you're supposed to save mommy's bootie..lol..Good job and a TQ at that..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hawtee said:


> Wahoo Steph wtg..um Quiz don't you know you're supposed to save mommy's bootie..lol..Good job and a TQ at that..


Haha! He apparently has not read the page of the manual that says he should save my butt when running agility! Rather, he backs at me when I give bad direction! I always know when I'm cueing things late b/c it's the only time he barks when running! It's actually kind of handy - so long as it doesn't carryover into barking while running for the hell of it. I WILL NOT RUN A DOG THAT SCREAMS THE ENTIRE RUN! (Personal pet peeve of mine....)

-S


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations! A wonderful job. Way to go!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

YAY Quiz!  I think you should just move up to Excellent, it's always just one extra loop or even one extra jump at the end, with the hard parts the same anyways. Videos?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> YAY Quiz!  I think you should just move up to Excellent, it's always just one extra loop or even one extra jump at the end, with the hard parts the same anyways. Videos?


I'll admit... the Excellent courses looked pretty fun! BUT, I know me... and if I move up to excellent, I won't have the discipline to focus on obedience b/c I'll be too busy wanting to go to agility trials every weekend! If I stay in Open, it will be easier to pry me away from the agility ring for a weekend in favor of attending an obedience match. I just gotta do this for a little while until he understands that sometimes in a ring he has to be precise. I want to have him ring ready by the end of the summer so we can trial in the fall.

Sharon and Amanda's family video'd some of my runs, but the footage is on their cameras. I'm sure I'll get it from them in the next few days.

-S


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I have to agree with you on the barking, Lilli is like Quiz if I am not fast enough on the command it's "what's next, mommy what's next" I must be getting better for I am not hearing that lately lol...Lilli says to tell Quiz she is sending the mental page on save the bootie to him ...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hawtee said:


> I must be getting better for I am not hearing that lately lol..


Ohmygosh! Me, too!

It must be a Player thing!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

You know Stephanie your right, Player does sometimes bark when running. lol..
Well at least now we know where that came from..now about those zoomies?!!


----------

